
Ask HN: Your first Front End job experiences? - babalina
Hi,<p>I am working as freelance developer for almost a year, mostly building web pages (JS, CSS, HTML, WP, learning Angular and Vue) for small businesses, and now I want to go higher level and apply for job as front end developer.<p>What are your experiences on first job, what is the first thing you had to do, what was your background when you applied?<p>I am little insecure because I never worked in team, never had opportunity to work in corporate world.<p>Could you please share your experiences, and give a few advices?<p>I know this is maybe funny question, but do things work in real world; for example if you don&#x27;t know how to do something, do you use google or se, how does other developers treat you?<p>I hope you understand my English, because its not my native language. Thank you.
======
namuol
Be honest about your abilities and experience level. Companies worth working
for have learned to mistrust overconfident developers from one or more
previous bad hires.

